# Price check on an HOA road please



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

The bid is for 6 miles of typical sub-division roadway, two culdesacs, 1 20 car lot for the clubhouse + walkway, and two entrances. Salt is per request.

Was told I am pretty much a shoe in as long as I hit a good price.

My estimate is...

Plow- $200 for 1.5hr to plow everything and shovel clubhouse walkway.
Salt- $580 for everything including walkway around clubhouse.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

$200.00 to plow 6 miles of road and 20 parking stalls - really? I would of thought it should be more. What are you plowing with?


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I think you're missing a "1" in front of that 200.00.

Six miles for $200? Plus the lot; Plus the walkway? You have got to be kidding. Have you ever plowed snow before? That's $30 a mile and throw everything else in for free. I was getting $125/mi with nothing else and that was eight years ago.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

And you'll actually lose money on the salt. Double your price, at least.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Really? 

I timed out one run through the roadways and it was around 15 minutes at 10-15mph, then multiplied by 4 passes = 1hr time at $135 per hr + lot/walk and fudge time. Then the salt was calculated at 200lbs per lane mile for 2400lbs plus some for the lot and 30ft of walkway at the clubhouse.

It will be done with either a 3/4ton with 8.2V or 1.5ton dump with 8.5str8 or both.

I counted the miles and time it took, maybe my odo is off but this is a new truck so I doubt it.

And no I have never done this much roadway. Last year I had a few under 1 mile but nothing of this caliber.

Maybe I fudged up somewhere but thats why I double checked with you guys. Tell me where I am wrong.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm not sure about the salt, you seemed closer with that number than the plowing number. 
It just seems like 6 miles is a lot of snow to plow. Your time of 1 Hr. could be right in a light snow but maybe in this situation you don't think of it as $135.00/Hr. Think of how much snow your moving and potential harm to your truck and plow blade. I've never plowed that much road so I'm not an expert but $500-$600 jumps in my head. Sorry I can't help more than that. Good luck!


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

I don't know about salt, but I think your plow numbers aren't too bad.
As you noticed, plowing the road is very fast. No backing up, nothing to look for and 4 passes. The cul-de-sacs will take more time. 

6 miles should take you 2 hours (12 mph average, 4 passes total) plus the cul-de-sacs and lot. 

So, maybe a little low but not way low. Call it 2.5 hours plus a run salting.

How much does the highway dept put down for salt per lane mile? (you have 2 lanes)


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Hope your using a town size truck with a wing. Using a pickup will get you through the first storm. Have you ever plowed a road before? Not apples to apples but our town get 1700. a lane mile per season. No way will you be able to plow that fast with the snow flying on the windows.


----------



## silvercity (Jan 10, 2009)

I agree your pricing is way off as well as you will never clear 6 miles of road in only 4 passes with a pick-up and a 8ft blade truck is to light . Unless it is only 1 or 2 inches. 8-10 inches of heavy wet snow will be a challenge. Don't under price just to get the work. $200 to plow 6 miles and $3000 for a new trans or rear end, transfer case or a mangled blade when you catch a man hole cover.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

My pricing is always for 0-6" with a trigger at 1.5-2", after that it goes up 50% per 3". 

This is a standard sub road(20ft) with NO manholes...I found that odd as I drove the route. 

I have no problem making more money so I won't disagree with you guys.

I priced the salt comparing my counties per mile structure for salt which is 200-250lbs per lane mile as I always have in the past and never had problems. I will bump it up to 250lbs minimum.

I will say 2hrs for the roadways and a 1/2hr for the lot and walks. I am not new to this but I am new to this large of scale AND it has been 5months since our last snow so I am rusty. 

Plow/lot/shovel- $330 2.5hrs
Salt- $600 3000lbs


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

As others stated, 1-2" snows plow quickly. 3 snows into the year, build up some banks on the side, add a wet 10" plus snow and you'll have a mess on your hands. I know you need to price according to the equipment you own, but have a competitor who owns a municipal sized truck show some real speed clearing the roads for this project.
Good luck with your bid, the numbers sound fine for me.


----------



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

I plow an HOA's streets with an ex-DOT rig, 10' plow. $100 for 3 blocks. I make two passes to clear both lanes, always rowing the snow to the curbside. You'll be fine for lighter snows. With heavy wet snow, a smaller plow means more passes, trying to move the snow bank to the curb. Moving a three foot high row of snow over two feet, using only one side of the blade (IF you can push it at all...), 6 miles long, is going to be a problem. There is a reason municipalities use big trucks with big plows.

Have a backup plan for the blizzard. Just my thoughts.


----------

